

Why even IT pros are demanding Macs - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/03/23/12FE-why-it-wants-macs_1.html

======
bisceglie
flagged because snydeq seems to be an infoworld.com employee. 210 submissions,
all to infoworld. take this shit to reddit.

------
elv
high attention to details from hardware to OS features: OSX just works and
it's simple too and if you need unix tools just install macports and you are
ready to go...sounds obvious: it works and it's simple

